

Show HN: Letters app for children using Speech API - ricardobeat
http://ricardo.cc/letters/

======
ricardobeat
Made this for my daughter this evening. Incredibly simple but got her hooked
for a couple hours practicing the alphabet in three languages :)

(only tested in Chrome & Safari & iOS7+)

~~~
fuzzythinker
Where did you get the voices?

~~~
ricardobeat
The Web Speech API uses a mix of system TTS and remote services, depending on
browser. The app itself doesn't have any audio sources.

